
Show HN: Get unlimited small changes to your Shopify store for $99/month - jblesage
https://shopmanager.co/
======
55555
Nice. This is exactly one of the service-as-a-software's I have on my small
business idea list. The main reason I haven't pursued it is that it doesn't
sound like any fun, really. At the end of the day you're essentially running a
design/development agency and everyone else's headaches become yours.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0h927a8yfzfq88e/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0h927a8yfzfq88e/Screenshot%202015-10-27%2021.29.26.png?dl=0)
< from my list

Obviously you know about wpcurve. They appear to bill 75k-125k monthly
(somewhere in that range. I'm estiguessing).

They claim to have ~38 people involved. I can't really get the numbers to work
if that's accurate and they are all full-time, but assuming otherwise, I have
to imagine that the owner (if Dan is the only one) takes home 25-50k per month
or that a similar amount is split if there are two owners. Obviously I'm
leaving asset appreciation/salability out of projections.

Reach out to Dan if you haven't and learn as much as you can from him. He
basically knows all the problems you will encounter.

It will be a tough road but this business seems like a very safe bet. Good
luck.

I think magento would be a great market for this as well.

edit: I just looked at your pricing. With your pricing you don't need to worry
at all about profitability. Note that wpcurve has a 3-month minimum. They
didn't when they launched. I think this was probably a hard lesson that they
had to learn and you should probably adopt the same rule once you are a little
established if not immediately. Otherwise people will take advantage.

~~~
kull
I run a small web design agency, and I have Magento clients. I started
offering this kind of service for Magento. Unfortunately, there is not much
'small fixes' in Magento stores. Most issues or corrections take hours to
investigate and resolve. I nicely failed, and went back to per hour billing.

------
jblesage
Hi HN, I founded ShopManager as a side-project after finding that a lot of my
clients were asking for a service similar to this.

Happy to answer any questions you might have. Thanks!

~~~
mkaroumi
Cool, a little expensive for me but seems great.

Please provide the visitors with pictures of what you can do, not just many
bullet points. I think that would make this site much more easy to digest :)

~~~
jblesage
Thanks! What price range would you expect for this type of service?

Noted for the bullet list, I agree with some images for that part it would be
easier to digest.

